# Epoxy on Sealed Stamped Concrete



## horsefarm (Oct 24, 2007)

There's a 9 foot diameter cobblestone stamped circle in the center of a regular broom finished concrete barn aisle. The horses think it is a skating rink when they walk on it. Very slick for them especially if they have wet feet. It was sealed with Shark Grit but that isn't aggressive enough for them and is just OK for humans. What can be done to preserve the beauty of the stamped concrete but allow it to be safe. There is no vapor barrier under the concrete. 

What clear coating and large particle grit can be applied? Maybe a rubber flake?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe a polyurea coating in clear just like a truck bed liner but in clear.will cost you some bucks.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

> What clear coating and large particle grit can be applied? Maybe a rubber flake?


*Note to Nathan... I don't usually say anything about our particular products because of the terms of service. Also, we're not really looking for more business since we are sold out for weeks at the moment. However, we are one of the few companies that can help in animal containment areas, this is a really small sale, and... we have this in stock (at least we did when I left today). 

BondTite 1101 with EnduraTred particles would fit this bill... You can't use just any rubber because polymers don't really like to stick to it. EnduraTred particles are rubber that has been treated under high pressure with Cl- gas and some other super-secret gases that oxidize the surface of the rubber and add reactive sites to the surface. What that means for you is that the rubber actually reacts into the clear BondTite 1101. Rubber that is not surface treated will eventually work it's way out of a polymer. We also offer a pure polyurea coating designed for the floors of animal containment to cushion hoofs. The coating will take an elephant tusk at full point load and rebound. (I don't think you need this kind of performance or want to pay for it.) This coating must be pigmented. We have an Animal Containment expert who works with us if you feel like you need help there. However, you kind of hit the nail on the head with what you recommended. The BondTite 1101 is an extremely durable 100% solids material (with no fumes) that can be applied in the presence of animals. BondTite 1101 is being applied tomorrow at the Maryland Zoo in Baltimore in the Chimp area. Because of the suseptability of chimps to chemicals the air must be monitored. So, you can have some confidence that no animals will be harmed in the making of this movie. :thumbup: 

Last, you can't use anything like broken glass, aluminum oxide, or other coarse aggregates because they can irritate the hoofs (if not shoed) and feet (if shoed) of the horses. I don't exactly know why... I just know it does. 

Feel free to PM me for more... (Aren't these forums amazing?)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the painting and associated industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

